# Love this jig...Hate the dust storm



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Clean work with tight joinery, good job DKV.

Where did you purchase your A10?

TIA


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Japan Woodworker


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice results. I don't think my router plate is centered perfectly enough for that jig. 
Nice review, thanks for posting.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe add a down draft to your router table?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I checked out some video on this- I am impressed. The negaive would be where do you get dovetail bits with an attached bearing, which is needed for this device. Price- some will say high- some its a deal.
Also, http://www.sears.com/gifkins-a10-box-makers-dovetail-jig-from-japan/p-SPM7792969027
Enjoy


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh, I see that it actually uses bearing guided bits so a centered router plate is not a concern. Even better!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Pintodeluxe, did you see my dustdeluxe collector?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Especially since dust collection doesn't work well with this jig, I'm struggling to see the benefit vs a porter cable type jig particularly since it is ~2x the cost? I get that it's on a router table vs hand held, and doesn't require the router plate to be centered.


----------

